
Cat Face Avatar Generator - polm23
http://neutralx0.net/tool/bnmk.html
======
polm23
Note the site is in Japanese, but you should be able to figure it out. It's
basically a paper doll thing to make a square image with a cat, suitable for a
profile picture.

I see a lot of avatars like this on Github and wondered where they came from.

